# Homemade Giro Switchblade



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

OK, for some time now Giro hasn't made the Switchblade, and to be honest it wasn't the strongest off road helmet around...but it was about the only thing out there bridging the gap between my Mad Max and an open-face XC helmet.

Recently we started dealing with Seattle bikes, and they carry Pryme Helmets. I got a Pryme Al model which has a ton of vents...about as many as a Switchblade. The Al has a much more substantial shell and liner, however. I got to looking at the padding inside and decided to experiment. The neck padding and cheek padding were removed along with a couple of other small pieces, but nothing that compromised the cranial area of the helmet. Now it has the padding of a well vented skate helmet but still retains strong jaw and face protection. 

Many of us are wanting some kind of helmet to do aggressive trail riding that isn't hot but offers more protection than your standard XC helmet. I've been using this helmet on some 90+ degree rides, and it has been every bit as comfortable as my old Switchblades...but much more security. Here's some pics of the finished product. It doesn't look like a trail riding helmet, but I swear the thing is airy, not heavy, and very comfortable.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*The white one was on sale.*



whitebassbenny said:


> nice ! how much cashmoney ?


It retailed for $70. The red, silver, and black models retail for about $90. As it came, it doesn't look much weaker than my Giro Mad Max...just a lot more vents.


----------



## BikeMk (Mar 2, 2004)

Can you describe in more detail how you modified it? My Switchblade is at the end of it's useful life and has been for a while. I'm very interested.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

ur very crafty arent u man. good idea i do it if i had one. but i got a 661 full carbon bravo so i already got good ventialtion


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

do you have before pics of the inside pads...looks well ventilated


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*It's easy.*



BikeMk said:


> Can you describe in more detail how you modified it? My Switchblade is at the end of it's useful life and has been for a while. I'm very interested.


I just took out key portions of the foam/padding around the back/neck area and cheek padding area. I left the brow pad and all padding at the top/cranial areas of the helmet. This model already has some awesome venting...sorry, Austin, way more than the 661. The only items that were keeping this helmet fairly warm were the neck, ear,and cheek padding. I think one of these helmets would be awesome just for straight freeride or shuttle runs in its unaltered condition. But if you'll look closely at the last picture of the inside of the helmet, you can see that the airflow is excellent for a real full coverage helmet. In fact I think when the padding is removed in those areas I mentioned, the interior styrofoam portion looks like the inner portion of a good skate/DJ helmet...just highly vented. Maybe this inner pic is a little better on the lighting.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Looks great! I would however suggest a freakin rediculously large front mouth vent....its always crucial to have those.

I usually wear a regular helmet when I ride, but I always feel safer and more confident in a full face....But I don't always wear mine for all riding cause it gets too hot.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*No, but another one...*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> do you have before pics of the inside pads...looks well ventilated


is on the way. I was so pleased with the results I ordered another one while they were on sale...the white one, anyway. When it comes in, probably Monday, I'll take a pic. Before the modification, the cranial portion of the helmet looked just like it does in the pic. The padding I removed at the ear, neck, and cheek area looked basically like my Mad Max setup. It's just that I haven't seen cranial venting like this in a real full coverage helmet before. Here's a pic as it profiles to my Mad Max for some scale.


----------



## BikeMk (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks for the additional pic. I think I'm sold. Now if I can just find a shop that carries them...
White is the best color for keeping cool too!

Edit: One more question, how did the sizing compare to Giro? By the charts I'm kind of in between...


----------



## badfish (Jan 12, 2004)

BikeMk said:


> Now if I can just find a shop that carries them...
> .


$64.99 here:

http://www.danscomp.com/

you're welcome.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

tnc, i tried on the pryme and the chinguard was way too close to my mouth/chin. my mad max fits much better. do you have a severe underbite or something?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Well, Jay Leno...*



frorider said:


> tnc, i tried on the pryme and the chinguard was way too close to my mouth/chin. my mad max fits much better. do you have a severe underbite or something?


I can recommend a good plastic surgeon for you and that horse chin...LOL! Seriously though, I just just checked that out. As you can see in the pics, I have both helmets. I hadn't experienced a "close" chinguard issue, so I just put both helmets on and checked clearance. I also put my Bell Moto 6 dirt motorcycle helmet on. The Bell had the most room at the chinguard. The Mad Max and Pryme Al seemed just about identical at the point of the chinguard. The Mad Max actually fits closer at the sides of the chinguard, as it seems to slope toward the face quicker than the Al.

All that aside, remember this recommendation was about replacing the Giro Switchblade or at least having a more substantial but breathable aggressive trail riding in mild to warm weather. It's funny your comment came up on this, because just yesterday I did a slow motion OTB in one of the rockier areas on our local trail...and sure enough, I put a hickey right on the chinguard. I knew there was a reason to have a full face trail helmet...all the time...LOL! I like my teeth...underbite and all.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

SMT, here's the pic of the unmodified helmet that you asked about.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

white looks flexy. does it come in rootbeer.....


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Watch it, Flexoboy!*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> white looks flexy. does it come in rootbeer.....


My flexy Bullit gives me at least another inch of rear travel over and above what the DHX provides...and when I'm wearing this helmet, I get another 1/2". Bet you didn't see that advantage.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

*Very nice helmet.*

I think a lot of folks might want something like that. I know several people, including myself, who would buy another Switchblade tomorrow if they still sold them. My Switchblade saved me at least twice before being retired (with cracks and missing foam...)

I wasn't as clever as you, so I chose to buy something off the shelf. (Honestly, your solution is a bit overkill for me since I've slowed down so much.) Anyhow, I found a Italian made helmet that fits my needs perfectly. Very very XC friendly with a tad of jaw protection.

MET Parachute. Not sold in the states, but can be mail ordered from Europe, brought back by travelling friends, or maybe found on E-Bay.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

badfish said:


> $64.99 here:
> 
> http://www.danscomp.com/
> 
> you're welcome.


Thank you for that link! Bought one today from Dans Comp link. They had Black, Blue, Red; my Uzzi SLX is black with yellow, so I bought black. (It has cooled down here in central coastal California now.)

Will modify it as TNC did for my AT riding. Thanks for the before and after photos TNC.


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

does it come with a camel back and a passion for uphill aldder bridges
u have to be kidding me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2004)

Structure said:


> I think a lot of folks might want something like that. I know several people, including myself, who would buy another Switchblade tomorrow if they still sold them. My Switchblade saved me at least twice before being retired (with cracks and missing foam...)
> 
> I wasn't as clever as you, so I chose to buy something off the shelf. (Honestly, your solution is a bit overkill for me since I've slowed down so much.) Anyhow, I found a Italian made helmet that fits my needs perfectly. Very very XC friendly with a tad of jaw protection.
> 
> MET Parachute. Not sold in the states, but can be mail ordered from Europe, brought back by travelling friends, or maybe found on E-Bay.


Not sold in the States because it doesn't pass US safety regulations. Come on.


----------



## BikeMk (Mar 2, 2004)

James @ Go-Ride said:


> Not sold in the States because it doesn't pass US safety regulations. Come on.


Now where did you find that it didn't pass the CPSC test? Did you run one yourself?

Not sold in the states _becaue MET doens't get any of their helmets tested by the US saftey standards people_. They're afraid of the litigious Americans according to their website.

Now the face guard on that thing doesn't exaclty inspire confidence by the looks of it...but looks aren't everything.

Edit: Those things are super expensive too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2004)

BikeMk said:


> Now where did you find that it didn't pass the CPSC test? Did you run one yourself?
> 
> Not sold in the states _becaue MET doens't get any of their helmets tested by the US saftey standards people_. They're afraid of the litigious Americans according to their website.
> 
> ...


So wait, if the helmet hasn't been through any of the tests, then I have list where I found that it didn't pass?  The manufacturer is admitting that they don't get their helmets tested in the US; that should be enough proof that they haven't passed them. If they are afraid of getting sued for their helmets failing, then who in their right mind would wear one of their lids?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

James @ Go-Ride said:


> If they are afraid of getting sued for their helmets failing, then who in their right mind would wear one of their lids?


Europeans seem to use this stuff, as they choose, so I do not think it is a question of safety, but of litigation avoidance. 

It is called "freedom of choice". May not be "intelligent" or even "smart", but if I wanted to stay "safe" I would stay at home in a foam rubber bag, and not ride a mountain bike. 

The biggest problem with our great country is the rabid litiguous attitudes, IMNSHO. (Well, and the current state of leadership, or lack thereof.......) Not to start an OT political discussion.....


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

pretty amazing what my old switchblade just sold for on ebay.

I've been eyeing that new specialized full face, anybody use one of them yet?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*When I sit on my foam bag...*



slocaus said:


> Europeans seem to use this stuff, as they choose, so I do not think it is a question of safety, but of litigation avoidance.
> 
> It is called "freedom of choice". May not be "intelligent" or even "smart", but if I wanted to stay "safe" I would stay at home in a foam rubber bag, and not ride a mountain bike.
> 
> The biggest problem with our great country is the rabid litiguous attitudes, IMNSHO. (Well, and the current state of leadership, or lack thereof.......) Not to start an OT political discussion.....


I wear a helmet...LOL! Seriously though, and it's hard to predict what the landscape would look like without some safety standards, I kinda like that we have some verified and accepted standards in place on some products (like helmets) so that I don't become a guinea pig for some cheezy off-shore country marketing a cheap lid...or for Joe's helmet shack down by the tracks in "Central City USA". I'm a freedom loving individual too, but unfortunately greed and/or ignorance sometimes wins out over good product design. It's a tightrope walking example of modern society.


----------



## BikeMk (Mar 2, 2004)

James @ Go-Ride said:


> So wait, if the helmet hasn't been through any of the tests, then I have list where I found that it didn't pass? The manufacturer is admitting that they don't get their helmets tested in the US; that should be enough proof that they haven't passed them. If they are afraid of getting sued for their helmets failing, then who in their right mind would wear one of their lids?


If you're going to say "It doesn't pass CPSC standards" then yes, you need to have proof that it actually does not pass CPSC tests or data from other tests that would indicate that if tested it would not pass.

I think MET is a relatively small company, which would mean that they wouldn't have the resources to deal with big overseas lawsuits caused by people who injure themselves doing dangerous things, through their own fault, and then try to sue regardless of whether or not it's the right thing to do. From an economic point of view, if you're a small company, and you have a market elsewhere in the world, why enter a competitive, high risk arena until you've built yourself bigger?

To be frank, I did not buy a MET Parachute while I was studying abroad last year partly because I was not reassured by the fact that it's not CPSC certified. (The price, the fact that the faceguard doesn't look very strong, and the difficulty in finding one were other factors.) I understand why you would be skeptical, and that's fine, but I don't think it's fair to claim that it doesn't meet CPSC standards without proof. Also, as there is no standard for faceguards, and the head covering helmet piece looks like it's made of expanded polystyrene bonded to a hard plastic shell, just like everything else out there; why would it not pass US safety tests?

And James, sorry if my other post came off a bit sharp, it wasn't meant to be insulting in any way.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

TNC said:


> I wear a helmet...LOL! Seriously though, and it's hard to predict what the landscape would look like without some safety standards, I kinda like that we have some verified and accepted standards in place on some products (like helmets) so that I don't become a guinea pig for some cheezy off-shore country marketing a cheap lid...or for Joe's helmet shack down by the tracks in "Central City USA". I'm a freedom loving individual too, but unfortunately greed and/or ignorance sometimes wins out over good product design. It's a tightrope walking example of modern society.


You too!?!? I wear the helmet in my foam rubber bag so I can sue the landlord's ass if the roof falls. 

I agree with what you say, the standards are good as guidelines. I just have the queazy feeling that other countries have more common sense that this one, and they are not fueled by the greed of those who will produce inferior expensive products and the greedy lawyers who think everyone is a crook who needs to be relieved of their money.

So back to the MET helmet. Googling found one review: 
http://www.mtbbritain.co.uk/met_parachute_mountain_bike_helmet_review.html

and the MET mfg site, http://www.met-helmets.com/ where clicking on "Company" then "Safety" gives me this:

"As a supplier of helmets throughout the world, MET have to ensure their products pass the different safety standards that apply in all of the countries in which they are sold. MET helmets do not merely meet just one of these standards, but most of them as for instance the European EN1078 or the more severe standard to achieve the AS/NZS 2063 in Australia/New Zealand."

Attempts to compare US ANSI and CSPC standards to Euro and Aus/NZ have not produces any easy results, but I will keep looking.

I conclude that it is a litigation issue and not safety, on MET not exporting to the USA.


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

Another possibility here is a helmet from Limar. It's called the Cruiser/BMX. It's got a removeable chin gaurd but looks stronger than either the switchblade or the met helmet. You'll have to go to the site to see a pic cause it's all stupid flash content which makes it a pain to paste links or pics.
http://www.limar.com/


----------



## BikeMk (Mar 2, 2004)

One more helmet option is the Casco Viper MX

http://www.casco-helme.com/en/default01.htm

Looks awesome in terms of functionality, but the price is pretty steep, and I don't know if it's available in the US (read probably not).


----------



## badfish (Jan 12, 2004)

shanedawg said:


> Another possibility here is a helmet from Limar. It's called the Cruiser/BMX. It's got a removeable chin gaurd but looks stronger than either the switchblade or the met helmet. You'll have to go to the site to see a pic cause it's all stupid flash content which makes it a pain to paste links or pics.
> http://www.limar.com/


Dude...I was rockin' out to that crazy disco funk music.....


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

*Met Parachute*

I purchased a Met Parachute from an online UK suplier ($185 US). I own a couple switchblades and didn't like the parachute @ all. The mouth piece is all plastic - no foam and the retention sytem sucked.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

My personal fav. is the Vigor Contender. Very comfortable, light weight, tons of vents and a quick-release buckle. And, not too expensive (around $110). Definately not the helmet for Bender-sized hucks but great for trailriding in hot weather.

http://www.vigorhelmets.com/contender_black.htm

Check out the top view of the vents, very similar to the one you bought TNC....


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

BikeMk said:


> One more helmet option is the Casco Viper MX
> 
> http://www.casco-helme.com/en/default01.htm
> 
> Looks awesome in terms of functionality, but the price is pretty steep, and I don't know if it's available in the US (read probably not).


Holy Crap! That HAS GOT TO BE THE UGLIEST HELMET EVER MADE!


----------

